# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Nuevo en la Magia

## Urian

Hola apañeros bueno lo primero saludaros a todos y felicitaros por el foro que entre todos os lo estais currando mucho.

Bueno tengo pedido ya el libro de Roberto Giobbi, el primero de los cinco, puesto que el de Vicente Canuto esta la editorial ya en las ultimas segun me han comentado. Tengo intencion tambien de comprar una baraja de naipes que por lo que recomendais claramente Bicycle pero lo que no se es el tipo que he de pillas si poker, bridge, jumbo... o cual ¿Alguna recomendacion?

Bueno espero darle caña y ya saldran trucos guapos y os ire pidiendo consejo jeje.

Salu2

----------


## Ella

baraja poker,
si quieres saber que es jumbo index, y  jumbo, aqui tienes la respuesta:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ht=index+jumbo

----------

